# [SOLVED] Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues



## Chazza 2010

Hello,

I have recently purchased a Huawei WS320 repeater to booost the wifi signal in my house.

I have set the repeater up and obtain the green light. Re-plugged in downstairs and the green light comes back on.

Now when I use the laptop the signal is picked up and the internet works. The 'Dell wifi adaptor' in the laptop shows a strong/excellent signal and when i monitor the adaptor via the associated Dell program the signal remains strong. 

The wifi signal depicted in the taskbar is 'excellent'.

Generally, after 5-10mins the internet will stop working, the wifi signal in the taskbar will show as disconnected. 

Double clicking on the taskbar wifi icon, the signal strength many times remains 'excellent', but the laptop is unable to connect to the signal.

The Dell wifi adaptor will not miss a beat and shows a strong signal.

The repeater plug remains green.

If I turn off the WS320 repeater and then turn on. The wifi will work again, sometimes for a short period, sometimes a lot longer.

The laptop has not been moved.

Can anyone advise what I can do to remedy this problem please?

Many thanks.


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

So some more details...when i am in the "Network Sharing Centre". I get:
Access Type: No Network Access
Connections: Wireless Network Connections (ABCHome SSID)

With connection at excellent strength (54Mbps)

IPv4 No network access
IPV6 No network access


Does it sound more like settings on the laptop rather than the Huawei repeater?


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

I only get the above when I try and use the repeater, when I am sat next to my router the laptop wifi works fine


----------



## etaf

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

do you have any other wireless devices and do they work with the repeater OK

whats the status of any lights on the repeater when its working correctly and then when you are disconnected

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.


What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

1) No other wireless devices
2) The light on the repeater remains green whether the laptop is receiving a signal or not.
3) Firewall/security programs: Mcafee (removed) AVG '12,Comodo, Ad-aware, Spyware Blaster, Spybot.

Tests:
ipconfig (internet working)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Clubby-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-99-D9-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-99-D9-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::87e:c38c:5a2a:a6cb%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 August 2012 21:08:31
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 August 2012 21:08:34
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 225505697
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B5-9D-9A-B8-AC-6F-73-71-5C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.26.56.26
156.154.70.22
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-73-71-5C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{57C15346-ACAE-4A1D-B330-6188D0F8C53F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E2F1D55E-DDBB-42AF-AB4B-58651782BB44}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:8bc:2742:3f57:fffd(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8bc:2742:3f57:fffd%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

1st ping test (internet working)

C:\Users\Clubby>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Clubby>


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Internet working

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Clubby>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.70.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.70.100: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=44
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 173.194.70.100: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 173.194.70.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 26ms, Maximum = 28ms, Average = 27ms

C:\Users\Clubby>


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Internet working

C:\Users\Clubby>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=46
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=46
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 90ms, Maximum = 90ms, Average = 90ms

C:\Users\Clubby>


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Internet working










The internet appears to be in a working phase. Ill run the tests tomorrow when it will probably be off-line again.

Thankyou for your help.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

take the wireless security off of the router and repeater and see if you get disconnected at all



> C:\Users\Clubby>ping google.com
> 
> Pinging google.com [173.194.70.100] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 173.194.70.100: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=44
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.
> Reply from 173.194.70.100: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=44


 your not getting a reliable signal

you seem to be connected to the correct signal


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

I turned the security off on the router and I was unable to connect once again. 

So i ran the tests with the internet not working:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Clubby-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-99-D9-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-99-D9-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::87e:c38c:5a2a:a6cb%12(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.166.203(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 225505697
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B5-9D-9A-B8-AC-6F-73-71-5C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.26.56.26
156.154.70.22
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-73-71-5C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{57C15346-ACAE-4A1D-B330-6188D0F8C53F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Clubby>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Clubby>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Clubby>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*


----------



## etaf

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

you have two signals - one is a guest account I suspect - log into the router and turn that off


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Maybe a stupid question...but the two signals, would it not be that one is the original wifi signal from upstairs (the weak one) and the other is the boosted signal from the Huawei repeater?

As both are the correct Mayfieldhouse SSID


----------



## etaf

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*



> (the weak one) and the other is the boosted signal from the Huawei repeater


oppps yes


----------



## Rower1978

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Chazzer2010 - Did you ever resolve this issue? I have exactly the same problem! Works for a while then drops out even though full signal showing. As soon as I unplug the repeater, internet comes back. Very frustrating!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Rower1978 - If you need assistance please create your own Thread. Thanks.


Rower1978 said:


> Chazzer2010 - Did you ever resolve this issue? I have exactly the same problem! Works for a while then drops out even though full signal showing. As soon as I unplug the repeater, internet comes back. Very frustrating!


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*



Rower1978 said:


> Chazzer2010 - Did you ever resolve this issue? I have exactly the same problem! Works for a while then drops out even though full signal showing. As soon as I unplug the repeater, internet comes back. Very frustrating!


No. :sad:

On the basis that something occassionally is better than nothing I am putting up with it until I find a solution or reliable repeater.


----------



## Chazza 2010

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*



Chazza 2010 said:


> No. :sad:
> 
> On the basis that something occassionally is better than nothing I am putting up with it until I find a solution or reliable repeater.


Sorted. Throw money at the problem 

Bought a Devolo Wireless Starter Kit. Awesome.


----------



## irishpaddy

Chazza 2010 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently purchased a Huawei WS320 repeater to booost the wifi signal in my house.
> 
> I have set the repeater up and obtain the green light. Re-plugged in downstairs and the green light comes back on.
> 
> Now when I use the laptop the signal is picked up and the internet works. The 'Dell wifi adaptor' in the laptop shows a strong/excellent signal and when i monitor the adaptor via the associated Dell program the signal remains strong.
> 
> The wifi signal depicted in the taskbar is 'excellent'.
> 
> Generally, after 5-10mins the internet will stop working, the wifi signal in the taskbar will show as disconnected.
> 
> Double clicking on the taskbar wifi icon, the signal strength many times remains 'excellent', but the laptop is unable to connect to the signal.
> 
> The Dell wifi adaptor will not miss a beat and shows a strong signal.
> 
> The repeater plug remains green.
> 
> If I turn off the WS320 repeater and then turn on. The wifi will work again, sometimes for a short period, sometimes a lot longer.
> 
> The laptop has not been moved.
> 
> Can anyone advise what I can do to remedy this problem please?
> 
> Many thanks.


hello how are you, i'm new on here and i was reading your good news, but i just can't get the repeater plug to come green at all. tried in every room, i am not a whizz with these smart bits, so if you could help with some easy to understand directions, i would be very happy. cheers.


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

This is an old Thread you will need to create your own and we'll assist you.

Thread Closed.


irishpaddy said:


> hello how are you, i'm new on here and i was reading your good news, but i just can't get the repeater plug to come green at all. tried in every room, i am not a whizz with these smart bits, so if you could help with some easy to understand directions, i would be very happy. cheers.


----------

